# Wheel Stabalization Chocks



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Since our last camper I've been on the fence about buying the Chock & Lock or the BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chock to help with the slight shifting in the camper. Anyone else using these? Have you noticed a significant difference? Did you buy one or two? Which brand did you buy?


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Somewhere I thought I had a link for plans to make your own lock'in chocks. It used two pieces of 4x4 with a big bolt down the middle. It was a pretty simple design and cost alot less then the manufactured ones. I'll look around for it.

(Edit)
I found the page.

http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/chocks.html

Hope this helps. I would rather make my own and save a big chunk of change than pay for them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks, did you notice if it made much of a difference for stabilization purposes?


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I haven't made them yet so I don't know if they'll make much of a difference. I just have the little plastic wedge chocks and I know they aren't the best to use on concret/pavement. They're on my 'to-do' list of things for the trailer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I made some basic chocks out of some PT 2x6's. I will take a pic, and post if you are interested. They are not as elaborate as the one's above, but I think they did the trick with the pop up and the hybrid.

I will probably come up with something a little heavier for the Outback. The lock an chock design looks interesting.

Tim


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Great post D&D! That looks like a very functional and CHEAP way to make them.

Why the nylon nut and washer on the bottom? Seems like steel would be best... also, others who build them might want to put a wing nut up top so you don't have to use a wrench to tighten...just a thought. Thanks again!

EDITED...

WOW!! I went to the link below and saw the price of the store-bought ones...holy cow!! For the $65 they charge each, I'll build you a pair and ship them to you!!

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=1637&src=UPSE


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I bought a pair of the Bal chocks on E-bay for 50 bucks. I used them most of the year last year I think they work great for stabilizing and holding the camper in place.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

I've used the BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chock type since we first got the unit early last summer. It works great but was somewhat pricey.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Good post and a good idea. doesn't look to tough to build and they look 100% better then the little wheel chokes I use now, may have to experament. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Honestly...
I've never had the need for anything more than simple wheel chocks, the tongue jack, and lowering the stabilizers on some wood scraps to keep the rig stable. All this other stuff seems like overkill to me, unless you are camped on a hillside, or a really steep driveway.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Agreed there, Pete. I use 2 x 6 boards to level the rig (one or two usually do the trick) and 1-foot long railroad ties and 4x4" treated lumber posts (again, 1 foot long) to "chock" my wheels.

Randy


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We use 1 BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chock on the service side of trailer, Works wonders. I have a friend that made 2 pairs of the home made chocks and they also work well.

Vern


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good info, thanks for the feedback. I have chocks for preventing the camper from rolling, just curious how these locks would help keep the camper from moving even more. For $39 I may opt to make a set of my own, but I do like how compact the Chock & Lock ones are too.


----------



## Don (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello,

This is our 4th TT, we no have a 25RSS and so far very happy with it. We do have the locking wheel chock you described and though it may seem a bit pricey I think it is worth. It really takes the shack out you feel when walking end to end. Happy we purchased it.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Don!
I have the same unit as you. Did you have any leak issues with yours? What year model do you have?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're heading off in a couple weeks and heading down by a Camping World I think I'm going to hold off and see if I can pick one or two up then, save the sales tax and shop in tax free Oregon! Plus any time I can get my wife into Camping World its a good time.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Made two sets of them, they work great really take the shake out of TT when walking around.


----------



## Don (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello,

No thank God no leaks, we have a 25RSS, 2003, have had no problems yet. Will be going dry camping for a week in 2 weeks. My turn to go Turkey hunting. This will be the shack down voyage for the season. It is just myself and my wife now the little one is 18 and his mind is not camping anymore so we actually downsized fro and fifth wheel. It is allot lighter and shorter and still has enough room for us.

I enjoy reading the mods, I have a few things I did to mine and will pwt them soon.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don...
No leaks is what I call....DRY CAMPING!







(I had a few...leaks that is!)


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Just a "heads-up" about the Chock and Lock".

I just bought 2 of them from Camping World and found that I can NOT use them on my 28BHS. After I tried to use them, I found that they would not expand far enough to accomodate the 6 1/2" minimum spacing between the wheels. After reading the fine print, it states that they only go out to 5 1/4". I don't know if the wheel spacing is the same on other models, but on the 28BHS, I measure 6 1/2 " at the closest point between the wheels. Make sure that you measure yours BEFORE you purchase to insure that what you purchase will work!!

I guess I'll be making a trip back to Camping World to return these.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mac I should have posted that. I looked at the Chock & Locks since they looked easy, but the spacing ruled them out I found. I did pick up two of the BAL Chocks and find they work great for stabilizing as well as for locking the wheels. They are pretty simple since you don't need to fully retract them after use, so just slip them back in and a few cranks on the wrench and they are set tight.

On the good side... any time you get to go to Camping World its a fun day!


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

We just took delivery of our new TT. We purchased a pair of rotochoks for our 28RLS. When you call, they ask you for the minimum spacing between the tires and the tire size. They then send you the proper size rotochoks for your rig. They are not cheap ($64.95 each plus shipping) but they are backed by a money-back gaurantee if you don't like them. Also, if you change TT's and have a new wheel gap and size, they will sell you the replacement parts to convert the rotochok to the correct size for the new trailer for much less than getting new ones.

They seem like nice people and they get a very good review from everyone on the Trailer Life forum. We haven't gotten ours yet. They should arrive in 2-3 days. I hope this helps.

Jim


----------

